# Ford 120 48" deck need belt size



## Geri (Jun 13, 2013)

Trying to find the belt number for our Ford 120 lawn tractor that is around a 1970 or so (not sure of the year). The numbers on the tractor are 53250-12398 and the 48" mower deck is 59783-6075. Is anyone able to help? Thank you!


----------



## HERBSGT (Sep 17, 2003)

*Ford belt*

Geri, Your deck belt for a 48" deck should be a 1/2 x 137" Drive belt for the axle should be 5/8" x 72" aramid-Kevlar. for long lasting service. Available from www.mymowerparts.com Herb


----------

